# JUST PLAIN FUN!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Late report!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sunday fishing just for fun. My son Jacob wanted to take his girlfriend Paige and Cousin Jordan fishing so the day was set. Well the wind was howling 20-30mph but we were going anyway. With wind we could not fish where I have been catching the trout so we stayed in the protected marsh. First stop Jacob nails a drum then Paige hits one she is running around the boat squealing and the drum is taking line, AWESOME and talk about funny. Paige had not fished before today well she is a natural she put 5 more drums and a red in the boat before the boy?s caught a fish. We picked up some small trout and made a few moves before finding good bite. Redfish and more drums. The boy?s came back strong with the big reds and saved face. Today was totally satisfying for me watching Jacob, Paige and Jordan catch a box full of fish on tough day. MAKING MEMORIES !<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16 Balck Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">9 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job right there capt. ...it sure looked windy...nice box of fish and the smiles say it all...good report and pictures...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome trip! That is one heck of a trip!


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Great day with family.........that's always nice


----------

